# Gran Gaggia Retro



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey does anyone have any opinions on the Gran Gaggia Retro model?

I'm looking at buying one for myself

Any insight would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GranGaggia_old_version (10 mo ago)

It has a opv built into the pump (brass t , under the rubber angled connection). I leave it on for 15 min, before attempting to make espresso but it steams ok pritty quick for a hot chocolate. I open steam wand, purge water through wand. This helps remove air from boiler/ less volume to replace with pure steam. This means air isnt introduced into milk by steamwand, only by diliberate addition. Makes excellent foam when only the wand without its metal sheath is used.
Before Espresso: Heat for 15-20min. with porta fiter attached. Fill basket seperatly. use dubble basket with 18g (exatly!) ajust the grind size to make this weight work as it produces a clean puck. when basket is prepared, get ready to focus. 1. Purge the group head to fill 20g(ish) water into your esprsso cup. This will help restart the temp cycle of the boiler. alternatively just wait for the light to go out and pray the group head is at a ok temperature. 2 replace basket into porta filter and lock it into place. 3. Open the steam wand until it stops sputtering. 4 wait for the boiler light to turn off and if ita allready off wait for... 5. As soon as the light turns back on start the shot. start your stop watch. Or watch you espresso scales for the shot to pull the ratio you want.
This is my universal green light steam release starting point that will give you a solid place to tweek. You can then tweek the time to start the shot after the green light turns on to increase shot temperature. Flushing the group head decreases the time it takes to 'reset' the light to off mode but it will also cool the machine a bit unpredictably.
Let me know about your gaggia gran delux classic old version as I just got mine from ebay and I think its like the 1970s Easy bake oven of espresso and as a ex barista I love it for that. I electrocuted myself twice trying to add a thermocouple to the boilers grounding terminal. it works, just need unplug it when you noodle around with it


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

GranGaggia_old_version said:


> ...I electrocuted myself twice trying to add a thermocouple to the boilers grounding terminal


 you're lucky to be able to tell the tale; some people aren't so lucky...i'm glad you're ok 



GranGaggia_old_version said:


> ...just need unplug it when you noodle around with it...


Wise words...and very good advice....remember folks :-

ELECTRICITY KILLS
ALWAYS UNPLUG any electrical device before attempting to work on it...BE SAFE; NOT SORRY ​


----------

